# Clonazepam and Lorazepam (Ativan)



## 15863 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has experience with these two meds. My doctor prescribed them to me for my anxiety. Today was the first day I took the clonazepam which is to be taken daily two a day .5 mg each. I felt very expressionless and inner anger and frustration. Maybe because my system is not use to it. The lorazepam are for my major moments of stress or anxiety. I suffer from IBS-D and am taking only probiotics for that. I want to try the calcium caltrate but the doc didn't give me anything specific to IBS-D. I am hoping solving some of the anxiety associated with IBS with in fact help reduce my episodes of IBS-D.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I use ativan occasionally but mostly at night if I have had a bad day and need a good nights sleep. I can't function if I take it during the day as it makes me tired and slap happy. Have you heard of Elavil? It has helped some people with IBS-D. I am neither C or D, just deal with pain and bloat. My doctor put me on it to help with pain and it made me extremely C. I did some research on it and it has helped people control their D. Look it up on www.medicinenet.com under medications.Mindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I was on one .5 mg tablet of clonazepam at bedtime for a year or so, then was able to gradually taper off (with doctor's help) to just half a tablet at bedtime. That's what I take now and have done so for four years with no problems. I used to get anxiety/panic attacks at night that were awful and had some generalized anxiety during the day. The clonazepam was the only medication that really helped, and I had no side effects. But then, I didn't have to take it during the day. Maybe if I had, I'd have felt a little tired. Some people do.My experience with clonazepam was that for the first few days I felt kind of groggy, fuzzy-headed, and a little off balance. But I slept well and even my daytime anxiety was pretty much gone. By the third day, I was feeling so much better, like my old self. My doctor says that eventually I can taper off and just use it for 3 or 4 days at a time, as needed. But for now, I feel good and am content to keep it at 1/2 tablet at bedtime.I had tried Zoloft and Xanax before clonazepam. Zoloft gave me worse anxiety, hand tremors, and made me want to eat constantly. I had a very hard time withdrawing from Zoloft (three months to quit). Xanax worked well, but it only helped for about four hours and I could only take it every eight hours. So I was having a rebound anxiety effect. That's why my doctor gave me clonazepam...it lasts a lot longer and pretty much stopped my "adrenalin rushes" in their tracks. That's been my experience.


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

Klonipin or generic Clonazepam has helped me tremendously in reducing my anxiety and helping me sleep at night.It can make you sleepy until you get used to eat but it has a 12 hour long acting effect on the body. So now, unless I don't have to work (no problem there as I just got laid of), I just take it at night.


----------

